# O'sensei documentary



## theletch1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Found this on youtube.  It's part 1 of a 5 part series of video clips.  More video footage than I've ever seen of O'sensei.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you very much for that link
I just sat and watch 3 of them and will go back rewatch then watch the others there
I dont know where they came from but they are priceless


----------



## howard (Feb 5, 2007)

Jeff, nice find.

I'm not an Aikido student, but I can imagine that the historical value of that footage must be great.

You Aikido guys are fortunate to have such a video legacy of your founder.  As far as I know, us Hapkido guys don't have anything that comes close... the only footage I've ever seen of our founder, Choi Yong Sool, are a couple of old 8mm clips filmed in the late 70s, and a video of him giving a speech at a dinner of some sort.


----------

